# Dirtbikes please!!



## modquad36 (Jul 23, 2011)

come dirtbikes are the wqay to do it, lets see some pics of those motocross maniacs!View attachment 191703
View attachment 191704


----------



## modquad36 (Jul 23, 2011)

click the links above to see my bikes


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 25, 2011)

Motocross Maniacs? WTF are those things on your bars...woods rider!!!!!!!






















This is my last bike i sold it a while back, the rest of the pics are me on buddys bikes. One is a crf250 with a 290 kit the white one is a crf 450. This is a 02 yzf 250









Heres a video, im the first guy to come around...


----------



## t613 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Crf 250r*

Out of the game now (blown out back) but this was the last one. The second is a buddy's fully restored Harley motocrosser.View attachment 192140
View attachment 192141


----------



## modquad36 (Jul 26, 2011)

yepp im a woods racer, good to see some motocrossers


----------



## shaker223 (Sep 9, 2011)

I used to do a lot of trail riding on my XR600r.....Riding was fine but kick strating that thing played havoc on my back.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 11, 2011)

Heres me last Wednesday night.....been a while since i rode at night. 09 crf 450 fuel injected corners like a dream!


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 12, 2011)

t613 said:


> Out of the game now (blown out back) but this was the last one. The second is a buddy's fully restored Harley motocrosser.View attachment 192140
> View attachment 192141



Love that harley! I have a vintage dirt bike magazin with a huge article on those bikes. Great history


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 12, 2011)

*Plmcrzy*

Awesome pics man! I'm really thinkin of either a CRF230 or CRF250. I noticed theirs quite a bit of difference in price. The reason i'm thinking of getting one is because in a few years I will be getting my little girl a Yammaha PW50, and I want to ride with her. I started riding in 1977 with a 1976 Honda 50 Parakeet Yellow! I loved that little bike. I then went to an XR75, but after that no more. Here recently I have been riding and 05 CRF100, and it's a lot of fun, but not really big enough. Thanks for any advice between the CRF230 & CRF250


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Awesome pics man! I'm really thinkin of either a CRF230 or CRF250. I noticed theirs quite a bit of difference in price. The reason i'm thinking of getting one is because in a few years I will be getting my little girl a Yammaha PW50, and I want to ride with her. I started riding in 1977 with a 1976 Honda 50 Parakeet Yellow! I loved that little bike. I then went to an XR75, but after that no more. Here recently I have been riding and 05 CRF100, and it's a lot of fun, but not really big enough. Thanks for any advice between the CRF230 & CRF250


 
a crf 230 is a junk beginner bike, it has a aircooled motor and crap suspension. The crf250 is a full blown race bike, great suspension, great engine, its meant to be ridden/raced it can handle the abuse you put on it. If your over 150 pounds i would def. get the 250 even a 450. Everyone thinks a 450 is just absolutely crazy in power. To a point it is, but if your a beginner and you respect the throttle its gonna be a great bike. I rode novice 250f and i rode the piss out of my 250f i loved it, i got on a 450 and hated it to much power blah blah blah. Now I cant ride a 250f anymore, theres not enough power, i catch myself on the rev limiter on the 450 as well. They do have grunt some turns i come into i will stay in 3rd and slip the clutch and it just pulls. 

Bottom line is get the 250f you will be disappointed with that lousy 230 its just a backyard basher bike. The 250f will do anything you want and then some. Like i said if your over 150 pounds look into some 450s.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 13, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> a crf 230 is a junk beginner bike, it has a aircooled motor and crap suspension. The crf250 is a full blown race bike, great suspension, great engine, its meant to be ridden/raced it can handle the abuse you put on it. If your over 150 pounds i would def. get the 250 even a 450. Everyone thinks a 450 is just absolutely crazy in power. To a point it is, but if your a beginner and you respect the throttle its gonna be a great bike. I rode novice 250f and i rode the piss out of my 250f i loved it, i got on a 450 and hated it to much power blah blah blah. Now I cant ride a 250f anymore, theres not enough power, i catch myself on the rev limiter on the 450 as well. They do have grunt some turns i come into i will stay in 3rd and slip the clutch and it just pulls.
> 
> Bottom line is get the 250f you will be disappointed with that lousy 230 its just a backyard basher bike. The 250f will do anything you want and then some. Like i said if your over 150 pounds look into some 450s.


 
Thanks man. I appreciate that. I will really look at the 250's then. I bet i could find a really nice used one.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Thanks man. I appreciate that. I will really look at the 250's then. I bet i could find a really nice used one.


 
Ya get a older one like 04+ 2k can get you a decent one im sure. If you do get a honda....they eat valves, if its hard to start when its hot the valves are shot. I'd get a yzf 250 bulletproof and plenty of power...


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 13, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> Ya get a older one like 04+ 2k can get you a decent one im sure. If you do get a honda....they eat valves, if its hard to start when its hot the valves are shot. I'd get a yzf 250 bulletproof and plenty of power...


 
Cool. But man oh man, I've always loved the looks of those Kawasaki's . Whats up those?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Cool. But man oh man, I've always loved the looks of those Kawasaki's . Whats up those?


 Depends on what year. A few years they had weak trannys. Other years they were spot on. The 450s have had more issues though i believe. They are all decent just have there quirks. But if i were you i would go yamaha. That 02 yzf i had did 3 race seasons along with millions of practice rides. I checked the valves before i sold it and they were in spec. I'd imagine its still running like a top. See yamaha had such a good 250f motor it never changed from 02 to 06 maybe later i dunno. I mean there was a few things that changed but the overall design didnt change a bit. Its a great engine its like that ford straight 6 that goes on forever!


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 13, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> Depends on what year. A few years they had weak trannys. Other years they were spot on. The 450s have had more issues though i believe. They are all decent just have there quirks. But if i were you i would go yamaha. That 02 yzf i had did 3 race seasons along with millions of practice rides. I checked the valves before i sold it and they were in spec. I'd imagine its still running like a top. See yamaha had such a good 250f motor it never changed from 02 to 06 maybe later i dunno. I mean there was a few things that changed but the overall design didnt change a bit. Its a great engine its like that ford straight 6 that goes on forever!


 
Cool man! And again THANK YOU! I really,really appreciate the good info. You know, I may as well gowith a Yammer-Hammer,as I will begetting my little girl a PW50.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 13, 2011)

Maclaren, are you planning on racing? If not, you may want to think about a bike with a wider powerband. My buddy has a yzf250 and it is peaky in the woods IMO. Very fast, but they are designed for the track, not trails or putting around on.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 13, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Maclaren, are you planning on racing? If not, you may want to think about a bike with a wider powerband. My buddy has a yzf250 and it is peaky in the woods IMO. Very fast, but they are designed for the track, not trails or putting around on.


 
Right on man. No, no racing for me. Whatever it will be it will be a trail version. God, I remember the differences between the old CR's and XR's. LOL, I was an XR man all the way. The powerband on those CR's were plum dangerous IMO!


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Sep 13, 2011)

The day I brought it home. Crap phone pic


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Maclaren, are you planning on racing? If not, you may want to think about a bike with a wider powerband. My buddy has a yzf250 and it is peaky in the woods IMO. Very fast, but they are designed for the track, not trails or putting around on.


 
So you gear it taller.... Mclaren if your gonna just ride trails get a honda crf250x its a trailbike with the same goodies as the mx. Suspension is slightly softer, and the ignition map is way tamer! They have a light and a tailight. Very nice bikes i rode my buddies Dad's 450x i loved it for the woods. Mx it wasnt to fun, felt like flying a pig thru the air.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 13, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> So you gear it taller. Mclaren if your gonna just ride trails get a honda crf250x its a trailbike with the same goodies as the mx. Suspension is slightly softer, and the ignition map is way tamer! They have a light and a tailight. Very nice bikes i rode my buddies Dad's 450x i loved it for the woods. Mx it wasnt to fun, felt like flying a pig thru the air.


 
Man PLMCRZY, Im sorry dude. Thats what i was talkin bout all along. The CRF230X and CRF250X. Oops. But hell, i got a dand good education on MotoCross!! Seriously, Thank You.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

CodyWayne718 said:


> The day I brought it home. Crap phone pic


 
Sweet man i wanna ride a new one so bad...with all the changes they made its gotta make it feel different!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Man PLMCRZY, Im sorry dude. Thats what i was talkin bout all along. The CRF230X and CRF250X. Oops. But hell, i got a dand good education on MotoCross!! Seriously, Thank You.


 
Well yamaha makes the wr250f real nice bikes same thing as the honda except blue and more reliable imo.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 13, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> Well yamaha makes the wr250f real nice bikes same thing as the honda except blue and more reliable imo.


 
Awesome man! Like I said, I will be gettin my little girl a PW50  But.......I cant get over that darn Kawasaki lime green! Darnit!  Oh well, what the scoop on Kawasaki's 140? If ya dont mind answerin....


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Awesome man! Like I said, I will be gettin my little girl a PW50  But.......I cant get over that darn Kawasaki lime green! Darnit!  Oh well, what the scoop on Kawasaki's 140? If ya dont mind answerin....


 
Its a toy for a grown man to ride. Kawi came out with those new KLXs the 250 and 450. Kawi has always been known for there crazy power. Heres some advice pick what color you like best and get a 250 at the very least. You will be disappointed with a aircooled engine and ####ty suspension i PROMISE. Btw how old is ur girl?


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 13, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> Its a toy for a grown man to ride. Kawi came out with those new KLXs the 250 and 450. Kawi has always been known for there crazy power. Heres some advice pick what color you like best and get a 250 at the very least. You will be disappointed with a aircooled engine and ####ty suspension i PROMISE. Btw how old is ur girl?


 
Oh man, she's only turned 2 last May. Like I say it will be a few years before I get her one. BTW, I get it with the Kawi 140 and the Honda 230. So, Kawi does have an eqiuvelant to the CRF250X? I would imagine so. I will check out their web site. But when it's all said and done I will more than likely get a Yammaha. But even though she has atleast 2 and a half years to go, I still want to ride some.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 13, 2011)

I tell ya what guys, I had such a good time riding that little Honda 100. It brought back so many good memories. Theres nothing like it. And my little girl is just motorcycle crazy LOL! She walks around with a helmet on! That girl loves to ride. I rode her on that Honda 100. She had a helmet on of course. I took it real easy. She would cry every time I tried to stop and get her off. I actually plan on getting the wife a bike too. She is interested as well. I guess thats why I'm a little anxious about all this.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 14, 2011)

Go here ThumperTalk and start reading and posting, report back. Maybe see you in a year or 2  The 250X is a great all around bike, I've moto'd mine and trail ridden the crap out of it. You can putt putt around on it with your kid no problem, a regular 250R will be spitting up all of the coolant in no time.

Anyways, here's the current state of my 450......piston/rings just came in today. Suspension just came back, got to do the bearings and everything else.....ssshhhhhh don't tell the wife, she already saw all of the boxes. I told her it was stuff for work:msp_tongue:


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 14, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Go here ThumperTalk and start reading and posting, report back. Maybe see you in a year or 2  The 250X is a great all around bike, I've moto'd mine and trail ridden the crap out of it. You can putt putt around on it with your kid no problem, a regular 250R will be spitting up all of the coolant in no time.
> 
> Anyways, here's the current state of my 450......piston/rings just came in today. Suspension just came back, got to do the bearings and everything else.....ssshhhhhh don't tell the wife, she already saw all of the boxes. I told her it was stuff for work:msp_tongue:


 
Thanks Todd. I'm gonna give that a go man. Looks really neat.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 14, 2011)

*Toddppm*

Man, you werent just whisteling dixie LOL! I see how I could easily get lost over there for a couple yaers lol. Thanks again man.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 14, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Man, you werent just whisteling dixie LOL! I see how I could easily get lost over there for a couple yaers lol. Thanks again man.


 
That yzf of mine got 2nd place in bike of the month on thumpertalk. It was several years ago. I love motocross its my passion but for some reason i dont like going to forums or even watching the races on tv! I couldnt tell ya who the big deal is now a days. Kevin Windam is still my favorite, but i dunno if he even races still. I guess i was to busy AT the track RIDING instead of sitting in front of my tv.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 14, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> That yzf of mine got 2nd place in bike of the month on thumpertalk. It was several years ago. I love motocross its my passion but for some reason i dont like going to forums or even watching the races on tv! I couldnt tell ya who the big deal is now a days. Kevin Windam is still my favorite, but i dunno if he even races still. I guess i was to busy AT the track RIDING instead of sitting in front of my tv.


 
You dont have to explain man. I know what you mean. It's that way w/ a lot of people. When I was in law enforcement I hated watching COPS CSI any cop show what so ever. It's just like that. But man, your big time to get 2nd place with that crew. Its HUGE. They have Toyota commercials on the site. Have you ever had any real bad injuries?


----------



## stihlman95 (Sep 14, 2011)

*trail bike*

i got an awesome trail bike. its a yamaha tt350 and its awesome. does anyone have a parts breakdown on this bike that i can download for myself. the ones i found are on the net,really dont wanna pay all that money and buy one. if someone has 1 can you please contact me or send it to me. thanks alot


----------



## motorhead327 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its not a bike but here is my raptor 660. I started on 2 wheels then got into quads. My brother bought a RM80 bigwheel and its a lil ripper. I decided to take it for a spin and well came back with some nasty road rash. Guess im alittle rusty now. I would go with at least a 250 4 stroke, anything less is underpowered. The enduro 2 strokes are great too, Like the KDX 200, 220 and the RMX series. Awesome power but a more predictable powerband.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Sep 15, 2011)

Motorhead, title says dirtbikes! J/k had to give you crap case I sold my 700 and got a bike.


----------



## motorhead327 (Sep 15, 2011)

CodyWayne718 said:


> Motorhead, title says dirtbikes! J/k had to give you crap case I sold my 700 and got a bike.


 
Its alll good! Soon Ill be pulling the sled out from the corner


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 15, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> You dont have to explain man. I know what you mean. It's that way w/ a lot of people. When I was in law enforcement I hated watching COPS CSI any cop show what so ever. It's just like that. But man, your big time to get 2nd place with that crew. Its HUGE. They have Toyota commercials on the site. Have you ever had any real bad injuries?


 
Ive had 3 concussions because of Mx, never have broke a bone. I dont wear a leatt brace either or a chest protector. In a few of my pics i have a leatt brace on only because it has an ipod mount and i wanted to listen to music. Its my buddys leatt, i just never got around to buying one. Chest protectors are just to hot in the summer.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 15, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> Ive had 3 concussions because of Mx, never have broke a bone. I dont wear a leatt brace either or a chest protector. In a few of my pics i have a leatt brace on only because it has an ipod mount and i wanted to listen to music. Its my buddys leatt, i just never got around to buying one. Chest protectors are just to hot in the summer.


 
Cool man, I bet riding and listening to music is way fun. Well, I think I may have found a good deal. I was already to go shopping fo a 250, new or used, when i happened on a 2007 very nice CRF 150 for 1k.  Ya know, I think i will get this bike. It would be plenty for what i need now. And that is something I can just play around on and get my bearings back with plus ride my little girl and wife around the yard with. I'm gonna go check out this Sunday if not sooner.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 17, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Cool man, I bet riding and listening to music is way fun. Well, I think I may have found a good deal. I was already to go shopping fo a 250, new or used, when i happened on a 2007 very nice CRF 150 for 1k. Ya know, I think i will get this bike. It would be plenty for what i need now. And that is something I can just play around on and get my bearings back with plus ride my little girl and wife around the yard with. I'm gonna go check out this Sunday if not sooner.


 
You will be dissappointed...not even a full size bike its for a child.....


----------



## little possum (Sep 19, 2011)

Beginner bike... JGR 2008 YZ450F. Think I might try gearing it down for the woods. I think Grant raced this bike for a while, but Im not positive


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 21, 2011)

little possum said:


> Beginner bike... JGR 2008 YZ450F. Think I might try gearing it down for the woods. I think Grant raced this bike for a while, but Im not positive


 
If there is a ama badge on the frame its a possiblity. Thats def. not a beginner bike though lmao.


----------



## little possum (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea I know it, but it will never be underpowered. Im 6' 1.5" and bout 245. Soo.... 

I was terrified at first, but its like everything else, control is key. Dont abuse it, and it wont abuse me(most of the time)
I was told it has a cam, and what not inside. JGR has a dyno vid of one of their 450s and it gets up around 50hp and he puts his hand over the screen.

Ive got a long way to go before I will even consider myself a rider. Right now Im just somebody that can hang on.

Whiskey Throttle!


----------

